# MORE BIG FISH FROM CARRABELLE FL



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

:hotsun

TALK ABOUT CATCHING GREAT FISH IN CARRABELLE, JUST THE DIFFERENT TYPES OF FISH IN ONE DAY, THE LAST PIC WITH THE COBIA, THE BIGGESTGROUPERWENT 23LBS, HE HIT A 13 INCH GRUNT FILLET THE SNAPPER, COBIA AND DOLPHIN WERE CAUGHT IN 71 FT ABOUT 15 MILES OFFSHORE 2 YEARS AGO, BUT IS A GREAT PLACE TO GO SORRY I DO HAVE PHOTO OF THE 28 AND 27 LB RED GROUPERS I CAUGHT OUT IN 100 PLUS FT BIG SNAPPER TOO, ILL TRY TO PUT THEM UP, BUT WE THREW ALOT OF 25 LB GROUPERS BACK I GUESS THERE ENDANGERED TOO. SO GOOD FISHING YALL. CPT. BRANDONPRATT :usaflag


----------

